# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم الترحم على الكافر والاستغفار له.

## أبو أحمد المهاجر

(السؤال:
هل يجوز الترحم على الكافر و الاستغفار له ؟
الجواب:
لا يجوز ذلك ، لأن الله تعالى يقول :
{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ }[التوبة:113].
و قد سئل العلامة ابن باز – رحمه الله تعالى – عن ذلك في (نور على الدرب):
السؤال:
هل يجوز الترحم والدعاء لتارك الصلاة أو المتهاون فيها، وكذلك النصراني أعني الكافر،وهل يصح الدعاء عليهم ولعنهم أو سبهم بعد الوفاة؟
الجواب:
(أما من مات من اليهود أو النصارى أو عباد الأوثان ، وهكذا من مات تاركاً للصلاة أو جاحداً لوجوبها ، هؤلاء كلهم لا يدعى لهم ولا يترحم عليهم ولا يستغفر لهم؛ لقول الله عز وجل:
{ مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَاتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ }.
(113) سورة التوبة.
وقد ثبت في الحديث الصحيح عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه استأذن ربه أن يستغفر لأمه ، فلم يأذن له سبحانه ، مع أنها ماتت في الجاهلية لم تدرك الإسلام، لكنها ماتت على دين قومها على عبادة الأوثان، فاستأذن ربه فلم يأذن له أن يستغفر لها، فإذا كانت امرأة ماتت في الجاهلية على دين الأوثان لم يؤذن له أن يستغفر لها وهي أمه فكيف بغيرها؟!
فالذي مات على الكفر لا يستغفر له ولا يدعى له، لا تارك الصلاة ولا عابد القبور ولا اليهودي ولا النصراني ولا الشيوعي ولا القادياني ولا أشباههم ممن يتعاطى ما يكفره ويخرجه من دائرة الإسلام.
أما سبهم فلا يُسبون بعد الموت يقول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (لا تسبوا الأموات فإنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا) رواهالبخاري في الصحيح عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-، (لا تسبوا الأموات فإنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا)، أفضوا إلى الله، الله يجازيهم بأعمالهم فلا حاجة إلى سبهم، لكن ذكر جماعة من أهل العلم أنه لا بأس بسب من اشتهر بالضلال والكفر والدعوة إلى الباطل من باب التحذير، ولو بعد الموت ، كما يقال: قاتل الله فرعون، لعن الله فرعون ، لعن الله دعاة الضلالة ، لعن الله أبا جهل أو ما أشبه ذلك من دعاة الضلالة من باب التنفير من أعمالهم القبيحة، هذا قاله جماعة من أهل العلم من باب التنفير إذا كان الإنسان مشهوراً بالضلالة والكفر والدعوة إلى الضلالة أو ظلم الناس ، قد أجاز بعض أهل العلم سبه من باب التنفير ومن باب التحذير من مثل عمله ، وإن ترك سبه عملاً بهذا الحديث:
 (لا تسبوا الأموات) فهذا من باب الاحتياط وهو أحسن وأولى)اهـ.
و قال العلامة ابن عثيمين في (الشرح المختصر لبلوغ المرام ) :
(الكافر لا يجوز أن يصلى عليه ولا أن يدعى له بالرحمة ولا بالمغفرة ، ومن دعا لكافر بالرحمة والمغفرة فقد خرج بهذا عن سبيل المؤمنين ، لأن الله تعالى قال:
{ ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم }.
فأي إنسان يترحم على الكافر أو يستغفر له فإن عليه أن يتوب إلى الله ، لأنه خرج في هذه المسألة عن سبيل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم –والمؤمنين ، فعليه أن يتوب إلى ربه ويؤوب إلى رشده ، لأن الكافر مهما دعوت له فإن الله لن يغفر له أبدا ، مهما عمل من خير ، لو فرض أن كافرا كان يصلح الطرق ويعمر الأربطة وينفع المسلمين فإنه عمله غير مقبول ، كما قال تعالى:
{ وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباءا منثورا }.
فكيف إذا كان عمله من أجل الدعوة إلى النصرانية إما بالقول وإما بالفعل ، لأن بعض الكفار يكون عنده فعل خير للأرامل والفقراء، لكن لمن؟ لأرامل الكفار وفقرائهم ، لا ينفع المسلمين بشيء ، وإنما ينفع الكفار هذا يدعو للنصرانية لأنه يريد أن يبقى هؤلاء على نصرانيتهم ، حيث أن الذي أحسن إليهم نصراني ، كذلك ربما يفتح هذا الإحسان العام في بلاد المسلمين الفقيرة من أجل أن يحول أبناء المسلمين إلى نصارى ، ليس لرحمة المسلمين ، لا يمكن لأي كافر أن يبذل إحسانا للمسلمين وقصده إحسانا للمسلمين أبدا ، لأن الله بين أن الكفار أعداء فقال:
{ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء}.
وقال تعالى:
{فإن الله عدو للكافرين}.
لا يمكن أن يعمل كافر إحسانا في بلاد الإسلام يريد به الخير أبدا ، إنما يريد أن يقول الناس: هذا رجل أو امرأة نصراني يحسن للناس ، يرحم الضعفاء ، ويعين الفقراء وما أشبه ذلك ، دعوة للنصرانية ؛ لكن أحيانا تكون دعوة واضحة وأحيانا دعوة مبطنة ، وليس هذا من الخير أبدا .
فهؤلاء النصارى أو اليهود أو المشركون لا يجوز أن يصلى عليهم أو يترحم عليهم ، ومن فعل ذلك فعليه أن يتوب إلى الله ويستغفر من هذا الذنب ؛ إذا كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو أشرف البشر جاها عند الله سأل الله أن يستغفر لأمه ، قال: يا رب ائذن لي أن أستغفر لأمي ، قال الله له: لا تستغفر لأمك !!
لماذا؟!!
لأنها ماتت على الكفر ، فسأل الله أن يأذن له أن يزور قبرها فزار قبرها ، لكن ما دعا لها وهي أمه أم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كيف غيرها من الكفار؟!!....)اهـ.
و الله أعلم)اهـ..

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

يرفع للفائدة...

----------


## عبد القادر الحنبلي

من المفتي وفقكم الله.!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فايزة

> (السؤال:
> هل يجوز الترحم على الكافر و الاستغفار له ؟
> الجواب:
> لا يجوز ذلك ، لأن الله تعالى يقول :
> { مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُواْ أُوْلِي قُرْبَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ }[التوبة:113].
> و قد سئل العلامة ابن باز – رحمه الله تعالى – عن ذلك في (نور على الدرب):
> السؤال:
> هل يجوز الترحم والدعاء لتارك الصلاة أو المتهاون فيها، وكذلك النصراني أعني الكافر،وهل يصح الدعاء عليهم ولعنهم أو سبهم بعد الوفاة؟
> الجواب:
> ...


*يرفع للفائدة وتنبيه لمن يترحم على طارق عزيز وهو نصراني

اللهم أحيني مسلما وتوفني مسلما وتوفني وأنت راضي عني غير غضبان*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*الاستغفار لأطفال الكفار.*

----------

